# Question about making ISO hash



## Slartibartfast (Nov 9, 2008)

I read TBG's post and want to try it.  My question is, can you use grocery store isopropyl alcohol, which is 70% alcohol and 30% water, or do you have to buy more pure alcohol?


			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> hello all. i see there are not to many threads on making hash so i thought i would start another. you will need the following items:
> 
> 1) clean jar with lid
> 2) isopropyl rubbing alcohol
> ...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*You need to get the 91%. You can get it at most drug stores even Wal-Mart.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello Slarti 

You can buy 99.7% ISO from Ebay (thats where I got mine from)

The less water the easier it is to evap off, 70% ISO will leave a lot of water behind.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 10, 2008)

Just Made Some With 70% Iso Cant Wait Till The Morning To Wake N Bake My First Time Making/smoking Hash


----------



## andy52 (Nov 10, 2008)

i buy the 99% at the local grocery store


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 10, 2008)

I had to search for 91%. Every store round my way had 70% and i was not gonna use that. I found it of course at Wal-Mart. Thats the last place I try to go. Standing in line for 15 min. for 1 item but it was worth the difference.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, sounds easy enough to find.  I've saved leaves and shake from an indica, and in a couple of weeks I'll have a bunch from my sativa too.  Harvest time is unbearably slow, but for once, I'm letting her go full term.  The weather has been very co-operative so far.
I'm sure I'll have more questions when the time comes.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 10, 2008)

Same Thing Going On Over Here! If I Wasnt Always High I Would Probably Have Ripped It Out The Soil Already Gotta Keep Telling Myself I Need Some Fully Bent Ambers ! One Of My Newer Plants Revealed Her Pistols Couple Days Ago After Her 2 Months I Will Use Her For Hash Oil


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 10, 2008)

*I've tried the 70 percent, it worked ok, was more crystaline I thought   I like the 91-99 percent much better :aok: *


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely going with the stronger stuff.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Good choice buddy 

I personally clean my glassware with high percentage iso so I would just use that anyways...*


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 11, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Good choice buddy
> 
> I personally clean my glassware with high percentage iso so I would just use that anyways...*


Yeah, the strong stuff works good on glass.  It evaporates so quickly it doesn't leave streaks.  When I was in the copier business, we used 98% denatured ethyl on our surface coated optics for that reason.  The same hardware store had denatured isopropyl too, but I'm not sure what "denatured" means.  It must have something else in it.  I'll look that up.


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2008)

hXXp://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/chem00/chem00102.htm


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*EEK!!!

I suggest NON denatured alcohol.

Anything I wouldn't drink, I surely wouldn't smoke...:aok:*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 13, 2008)

Any One Have A Average On How Much U Can Make Out Of A Qp Of Some Brick?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *EEK!!!
> 
> I suggest NON denatured alcohol.
> 
> Anything I wouldn't drink, I surely wouldn't smoke...:aok:*



Oh, yeah, thanks for mentioning that.  I already knew that and should have added it.  We wouldn't want to lead anybody to use poison for sure.


----------

